# Square D 'QO' 3 meter main disco



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

I've got this meter stack and there aren't enough terminals for the N-G bonds. I have 3 MLO panels remote from the service disconnects. Hopefully Square D makes a block specifically for this meter stack. Right?


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Some lugs are rated for (2) wires


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

I'm gonna have the main grounded (neutral) conductor, 1 #6 for ground rods, 1 #4 for water pipe ground, and 3 #8's for equipment grounds. I just opened the box before to check everything out and didn't see a ground buss. But they did have the fancy neutral connection for the "fifth jaw" PSEG requires.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Just skin one of your neutrals someplace and bug the rods and water pipe on with split bolts or whatever. That'll free up some space. 

Honestly, though, maybe you need to look inside that thing some more. I've never not had enough room for everything that needed to go in there. They've got odd neutral/ground lugs scattered all through it, normally.


----------



## Toronto Sparky (Apr 12, 2009)

Lugs with an oval hole are for two cables.


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

I'm thinking the same thing Marc. I'm thinking this ground buss must be on the same side of the box as the main circuit breakers. All the materials already in the customers basement ready to go on Friday. Supply house isn't too far if I gotta run out for something. Look for pics on Friday night - I know how everybody loves pictures :thumbsup:


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

Take the water bond to one terminal, then split bolt the earth ground to that. A 4-hole polaris tap will take care of the #8 EGCs.

Or scrape some of the paint away, and drill and tap a couple of box lugs in there.


----------



## kbsparky (Sep 20, 2007)

The EGC lugs are usually located at the bottom of the enclosure, nowhere near the neutral connections. Bend over, and look down, they should be there ... :blink:

If they are not there, then all you need to do is mount a ground bar kit anywhere in the wireway area of the enclosure. You can install a short jumper wire to one of the neutral lugs if you want to ensure good continuity.


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

Found them, I just had to look closer.


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

WTH???


Good thing I checked for it... how come a threaded hub doesn't come with this unit? 

That is some serious BS. 

I have to spend an extra $50 just to have this part overnighted to keep my appointment. 

Should the salesperson have asked if I needed one? 


(growing pains!!!)


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

Magnettica said:


> WTH???
> 
> 
> Good thing I checked for it... how come a threaded hub doesn't come with this unit?
> ...


What size hub? That should be a pretty standard part that you could find locally.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Magnettica said:


> WTH???
> 
> 
> Good thing I checked for it... how come a threaded hub doesn't come with this unit?
> ...


Hubs are always extra.. pipe size is not a standard item

When you buy a 200a meter pan does hub come with it?

Never trust supply houses to figure out what materials you need :blink:


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

InPhase277 said:


> What size hub? That should be a pretty standard part that you could find locally.


 
Chances are it is oversized and might need an adapter plate for the hub to sit on


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

Black4Truck said:


> Chances are it is oversized and might need an adapter plate for the hub to sit on



Yes, that's what he had to order. 

The answer to your first question is yes, normally a threaded hub does come with the meter pan. If it's a 100 amp meter a 1 1/4" hub comes with it. For 200 amp a 2" hub comes with it. 

They do it differently in Lilco land?


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Magnettica said:


> Yes, that's what he had to order.
> 
> The answer to your first question is yes, normally a threaded hub does come with the meter pan. If it's a 100 amp meter a 1 1/4" hub comes with it. For 200 amp a 2" hub comes with it.
> 
> They do it differently in Lilco land?


Yes.. here a 200a meter pan comes with a "plate" on top so it can be used for underground service.

100a.. 150a.. and 200a meter pans are the same.. one size fit all.

I have to buy a hub for the size service I am doing.


----------

